# Would you buy products "made in the usa"



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello everyone.....

First...*.i'm not trying to sell anything.*..so please no asking....this is a discussion about products...nothing more....cool

Now....regarding your emergency light purchases....obviously a LOT of it is made in Asia...and we have several different qualities of Asia to deal with...only some is actually made here in the usa...

1- have any of you already found emergency lighting products (led or strobe) that are made here in our country?...if so what were they and how did you like them?

2- If a company offered a better product than whats on the market now, AND had the advantage of local support and filling local jobs building it......would you pay extra for that product?..assuming it is in fact equal or better than the say...Whelen....stuff...

discussions are a nice way to break up all the "how do i?" threads in this section...


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

I personally don't buy much in the way of NEW lights... I can't afford the NEW stuff. BUT, I do buy alot of USED lights, and prefer the stuff made in America. Again, being into the older stuff, its easier to find products of the USA than it is these days. 

If I was in a position to buy a new product --- and a company in the USA could make a product with every single component being made in the USA (down to leds and circuit boards) It would be extremely expensive, and I'm betting it wouldn't sell well --- I would probably buy one. It would be nice to see someone here trying to build quality products that will last more than a year before they are obsolete. Warning lights aren't like computers, so after a year the lights should still work, and still be supported by the company and warranty.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Whelen.. Which I'm pretty sure is HQ'ed in Chester, Connecticut although they do have warehouses in in England, Canada, and Mexico.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

BossPlow2010;1418445 said:


> Whelen.. Which I'm pretty sure is HQ'ed in Chester, Connecticut although they do have warehouses in in England, Canada, and Mexico.


Yes, they may be HQ'ed in the US, but is every part made in the US? I doubt it. I would defiantly rather support a FULL "Made in the USA" company!


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

jhall22guitar;1418471 said:


> Yes, they may be HQ'ed in the US, but is every part made in the US? I doubt it. I would defiantly rather support a FULL "Made in the USA" company!


Good luck finding one.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Made in the USA 
or
Assembled in the USA?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jhall22guitar;1418471 said:


> Yes, they may be HQ'ed in the US, but is every part made in the US? I doubt it. I would defiantly rather support a FULL "Made in the USA" company!


It's really difficult to find a company that has products where all the parts are Made in the USA. The money goes to a US company.


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

I own and still purchase Whelen, I support made in USA. We became a Whelen distributor due to that. I would pay a few $$$$ more to keep our people employed, and would gladly support heavy tariffs on imports. Time to make this country what is use to be!

I own 4 LED vertex, Responder 2 LED Mini Light Bar, 1 Mini Edge Strobe Light Bar, multiple miscellaneous parts. . 
Although Whelen is more expensive their customer support is fantastic, their quality and products are great, we haven't had trouble with them. 

I am interested in the Buyers line of LEDs but don't have much information on them yet. Some of the items when comparing to Whelen, Whelen is outrageously expensive.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.whelen.com/pb/FederalTradeletter.pdf

Whelen is made in the USA

Besides chester there is the plant in new hampshire


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

There are some components that just aren't made in this country anymore ! I buy american whenever I can find what I need made here ! Now Whelen is a great company , I love their Modified tour , them boys honk at Loudon !


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

if it aint made in the usa or a union i dont buy it


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

BossPlow2010;1418489 said:


> It's really difficult to find a company that has products where all the parts are Made in the USA. The money goes to a US company.


You are correct, the money may go to a US company, but isnt Nike a US company? and all their products are made over seas, the money goes to a US company, yes. But it also goes to foreign countries and not to all American workers.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Very good points so far...is whelen assembled or actually made here?


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Dissociative;1419264 said:


> Very good points so far...is whelen assembled or actually made here?


Both, on most of their products.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Dissociative;1419264 said:


> Very good points so far...is whelen assembled or actually made here?


Why don't you Sho Me, unless you're not Able 2!
Made in Missouri.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

I would love to buy from USA. But heres some interesting info. 

I build LED things, clusters, lights, blinkers, tails, etc.

I can buy 2,000 LEDs from hong kong for $28, with shipping!

Those same LEDs bought from the US (still made in hong kong) would cost me $142.!

Its a no brainer, I just can not afford to buy USA made LEDs.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

kashman;1418855 said:


> if it aint made in the usa or a union i dont buy it


Not to be a smart ass, but what kind of car or truck can you possibly drive that met that criteria? There simply are none. Maybe _assembled _in the USA, but not 100% _manufactured _in the USA.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Dissociative;1419264 said:


> Very good points so far...is whelen assembled or actually made here?


I think you're going to find that the real answer is a little of both. The sad truth is that we have chased some manufacturing out of this country with a combination of high wages, high taxes and environmental regulations. Many electronic components for instance are simply no longer made here.

From what I can find out, Whelen _manufactures _a number of their parts here, but have to buy other parts from around the globe - for a variety of reasons. They also _assemble _a number of their products here. Some of those products have larger "made in America" percentages than others. That's typical for most companies.

Having spent 35+ years in manufacturing here in the US, I can tell you that no matter how much any of us might like to buy things made 100% in America, it's simply not possible for a huge number of reasons. And anybody who says they only buy only Ameican products probably didn't look carefully at the label.


----------



## KEC Maintaince (Jan 1, 2011)

absoluty would thats why i brought a gmc truck i pay more every time i fill it up 2-3 times a week. could of brought a tacoma oh wait gm are made in mexico and canada only assembled in the usa.
this is the type of rhetoric every one talks about there are very few large companies that use all the resources from the usa there are plenty of smaller companies and imo thats who i prefer to do business with..
for the record yes i would buy a ford or gmc product again.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I should also probably add that "Made in the USA" does not always guarantee better quality. For instance, the main Star Warning Systems factory is located about 30 minutes from my house. I know a number of people that work there and have used Star products for years. I really like to support my friends there whenever I can. I also have a bunch of Whelen products. The Whelen stuff is far better on quality and reliability from what I've seen and experienced. Of course it's far more expensive too. Just a thought.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

I would prefer to buy products made in the USA for obvious reasons, but there is usually such a huge difference in price it's hard to justify. We had to make this choice when we went to outfit our new truck. We looked at several lightbars before buying one, read reviews on them, and took many factors into consideration. Quality, construction, features, warranty, appearance and dealer support to name a few. First we narrowed it down by wanting a local dealer with support in case of a problem as opposed to internet sales and S&M fit the bill. Now we were limited to the products S&M sold. The liberty caught my eye from the get go for many reasons, and I know whelen makes a good product, but $2000+.....The only other bar that was similar in appearance/construction and had almost all of the same features was the axixtech torrent. Same 5yr warranty, less than half the price, but is assembled/distributed in the US and made in Taiwan. So in this case we went with the torrent. I would have loved to have the liberty, which I'm sure is a better product, but that's a huge difference in price and how much better relative to cost. There were other brands/models of bars that were even higher priced. So I guess my question is this, are you really paying that much extra for USA quality? Can companies really justify charging 2k, 3k, even 4k for a quality lightbar? Or are we paying for a name & possible gimmicks, with over-inflated parts & wages, and not getting a product that the price should reflect. However, if it was apples to apples and the cost gap was smaller, then USA all the way!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

Thor78;1429663 said:


> I would prefer to buy products made in the USA for obvious reasons, but there is usually such a huge difference in price it's hard to justify. We had to make this choice when we went to outfit our new truck. We looked at several lightbars before buying one, read reviews on them, and took many factors into consideration. Quality, construction, features, warranty, appearance and dealer support to name a few. First we narrowed it down by wanting a local dealer with support in case of a problem as opposed to internet sales and S&M fit the bill. Now we were limited to the products S&M sold. The liberty caught my eye from the get go for many reasons, and I know whelen makes a good product, but $2000+.....The only other bar that was similar in appearance/construction and had almost all of the same features was the axixtech torrent. Same 5yr warranty, less than half the price, but is assembled/distributed in the US and made in Taiwan. So in this case we went with the torrent. I would have loved to have the liberty, which I'm sure is a better product, but that's a huge difference in price and how much better relative to cost. There were other brands/models of bars that were even higher priced. So I guess my question is this, are you really paying that much extra for USA quality? Can companies really justify charging 2k, 3k, even 4k for a quality lightbar? Or are we paying for a name & possible gimmicks, with over-inflated parts & wages, and not getting a product that the price should reflect. However, if it was apples to apples and the cost gap was smaller, then USA all the way!


I completely agree with you; however, it's not ONLY quality....it's about supporting our own keeping our money in America and supporting American jobs. With that being said, I don't have several trucks that I am trying to outfit....if I did, I'd most likely make a similar decision as yours.


----------



## Thor78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Fire_n_Ice;1429833 said:


> it's not ONLY quality....it's about supporting our own keeping our money in America and supporting American jobs.


Good point, those things are also very important, and I actually meant to mention them. My biggest point was, at what cost? How much do they expect us to pay for those things, or how much should we pay? I really don't know, but my opinion is in most cases it's too much right now. Like Deut2210a said, they need to be somewhat cost competitive on a global level and for the most part I don't feel they are. I don't manufacture warning equipment, so I don't know for sure, but in this case we are talking about lights, and "bars of lights". So I would think a lot of their prices wouldn't have to be quite so extreme. Again, would I pay more, yes. How much more, I don't know.


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Made in america*



Fire_n_Ice;1429833 said:


> it's about supporting our own keeping our money in America and supporting American jobs.


GM is an American company but has plants in Mexico, Canada and over seas. My last Chevy was built in Canada. We Americans now own 60% of this American company. They took billions in bailout money and invested in their plants over seas! Toyota has plants in Indiana. They support American jobs and pay local taxes. Who is supporting who?

I agree with your statement but unfortunately, at this point, it's merely a pipe dream.........for the most part! Most large companies just aren't' American anymore or interested in supporting our economy. It's all about profit!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice (Sep 23, 2009)

blueline38;1431213 said:


> GM is an American company but has plants in Mexico, Canada and over seas. My last Chevy was built in Canada. We Americans now own 60% of this American company. They took billions in bailout money and invested in their plants over seas! Toyota has plants in Indiana. They support American jobs and pay local taxes. Who is supporting who?
> 
> I agree with your statement but unfortunately, at this point, it's merely a pipe dream.........for the most part! Most large companies just aren't' American anymore or interested in supporting our economy. It's all about profit!


This question was posed in a "Strobe Lighting" forum.....while my answer applies to everything ... All I'm sayin is I would pay a little extra if it meant I could support and American Made product/company


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Could somebody please provide me with an explanation as to why "union made" means higher quality? And remember, I've been in manufacturing for 35+ years in the US (and abroad) and have been in many, many union and non-union shops.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Do people not understand that even though products may be manufactured in different countries that those companies still employee americans to sell, distribute, service, etc those products? Meaning the money made stays in this country and is reinvested into this country? Also without these companies there would be no reason to come up with newer better products.


I'm not touching the union thing, I still have yet to hear of something a union is good for.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Too Stroked;1431637 said:


> Could somebody please provide me with an explanation as to why "union made" means higher quality? And remember, I've been in manufacturing for 35+ years in the US (and abroad) and have been in many, many union and non-union shops.


Still waiting .....


----------



## John911 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Whelen*

Whelen has been advertising "Manufactured in the USA" and inviting people in for plant tours ... "don't need a passport to visit Whelen's production line!".

Vertically integrated, all made in USA. From circuitboards to lenses to sirens to brackets to wire harnesses to mounting accessories. All made in NH or CT.

And Whelen does not have an office in Mexico, thank you.


----------



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

Too Stroked;1441151 said:


> Still waiting .....


I am 1000% in agreement with your statement regarding unions. Myself being in the trucking industry I get to see the ins and out of these products. What most people don't know is that a large majority of the specialty tools that build these light bars and emergency equipment is made over seas. My own personal opinion is that majority of the products made in the states are junk. I use pots and pans from Germany, kitchen knives from Germany, bungee cords from Sri Lanka, trap material from over seas, my bridgestome tires come from Japan . Being in these plants delivering machines to build these products I see the laziness of the crew building them. I know several people that will not buy a car built on a Friday or Monday. In my own personal opinion I think the union is one I'd the biggest problems with this country. If an American actually had to work for there pay, products would be much better.

I once visited a non union steel mill picking up a piece of damaged equipment, the worker told me he gets 11.50 an hour but makes well over 90k a year, I said please explain. He said being there non union the mill owners gives hefty bonuses for quality and production. If they ship x amount of coils a day they receive a bonus. They make as good if not better then union shops. Because they are willing to work for there pay without killing themselves.

I personally will buy the best product that is working for me,I see that this thread is heavily revolved around the whelen product, I own a whelen edge 9000 that I had custom built. It has recently had a major meltdown internally. I have looked at the new whelen bars but cannot justify the cost of there bars for the limited amount of product you receive. I can buy an off brand, axixtech for conversation and the bar is built in Taiwan but assembled in Florida. The bars come fully loaded front to back side the side withvled modules, a full 5 year manufacturer warranty against all products I don't have to send the bar back for repairs they will send me anything I made need, much smaller company with much more to offer.

Sorry to resurrect an old thread and I'm not in anyway trying to upset anyone just giving my. 02 worth


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

That's kind of my point. Every union shop I've been in has said they make higher quality products because "they're proud." Ok, but I've been in many non-union shops that were just as proud of their quality. So yes, pride and quality go together. I'll buy that. What I _won't _buy is that only union shops have pride. So what kind of products would I rather buy? Those _proudly _made by _anybody_.


----------



## thejudges69 (Jan 28, 2010)

Too Stroked;1470065 said:


> That's kind of my point. Every union shop I've been in has said they make higher quality products because "they're proud." Ok, but I've been in many non-union shops that were just as proud of their quality. So yes, pride and quality go together. I'll buy that. What I _won't _buy is that only union shops have pride. So what kind of products would I rather buy? Those _proudly _made by _anybody_.


Agree 1000%


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

thejudges69;1470004 said:


> My own personal opinion is that majority of the products made in the states are junk.


A LOT of people share that opinion which is why I find some of these threads funny. It wasn't until the Japanese started overtaking the auto industry, Mom & Pop shops by WalMart or our financial system's collapsed that American's became overly proud of our country again and started standing behind the products made here.

I have a no name chinese LED lightbar on my truck that has worked perfectly all season. I got it cheap off a landscaper in Mass who also used it for a year. Can't complain about that.


----------

